# Took this in the back garden today.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

A Hoopoe and there is a Nightingale singing in the woods in the front garden.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Lovely bird.
Where is your back garden today, sunny Glasgow or Europe?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Take a guess,or read some of my other posts. :wink:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

That looks as if it is a Hoopoe so I guess your back garden is in France or Spain.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bigtree said:


> Take a guess,or read some of my other posts. :wink:


Thank you for your help.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Just seen this post. I saw a Hoopoe on South Uist, Outer Hebrides a couple of weeks ago. Could not believe it but I have seen enough Hoopoes to know what they look like. When I found some wifi I discovered that they do indeed get up that far. What a thrill.


----------

